# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Eingeschrönkter Support

## Holger

Hallo,

aus privaten Gründen ist zurzeit leider nur eingeschränkter Support und keine Regisitrierung vor dem 26.02. möglich.

Danke für Ihr Verständnis.

beste Grüße

H. Jünemann

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Holger,

gut daß z.Z. Fastnacht ist * Eingeschr(ö)nkter Support*

Ich wollte eigentlich bei Dir den PC-Kurs von 23.- 25.03 belegen aber alles schon überbelegt, möglich, daß es im Herbst noch einen gibt.

Mach es Gut

Helmut

----------

